# Looking for another bosc.....



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

Well today I've been trawling my local reptile shops looking for another bosc..... seems to be a shortage for some unheard reason. But if anyone reading this can help out let me know. 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## bermudababe (Jul 24, 2008)

I dont know whether you are still looking for another bosc, but i work at swallow aquatics in gravesend. we have recently opened out reptile section. Currently i have 3 bosc which are around 6months old and a little baby one as well. Pop down for a visit...


----------

